# Play-off Prediction



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I hope we all enjoy this win over Portland, because the Lakers are going out in 6 to Houston. Even before the injuries to Malone and George tonight, I was going to pick Dallas in 6. Van Gundy and his Rockets are a bad match-up for us. Shaq is going to have to play like a MVP to win this series, and I don't see him getting it done. His foul on Ratliff in OT was just plain lazy and dumb, and then he got away with a hack job on the final shot of the 1st OT. Tonight was a great win, but it still was just a win over a team that didn't make the play-offs and blew us out last week on our home floor. Kobe made 2 luck shots tonight, and don't count on him doing this against Houston. AND, the Cat has been getting his way on O against #8 this season. Also, Payton hasn't done much the last few games. 

I know the end is near for this team because I felt no bitterness the last 2 nights when the Lakers trailed in the second half. Usually it eats me up when these guys fall behind to weak teams, but not no more.

I hope I am wrong, and will enjoy it if I am, but I got no faith in this Laker team this year.:no:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I will laugh at you and bump this thread when you are wrong. No offense.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Even I'm not going to go this far.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

:|


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I mean, I could see the Lakers losing in the first round if they play like absolute dog crap and Malone doesn't play or plays injured during the series. But I think Malone will be fine and the Lakers won't play like crap. 

So I guess, Jeep's post isn't totally worthless.


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

I really think LA will get by Houston...but man will this series take a lot out of them. 

Shaq v Yao will be pretty even, which is huge. 

For some reason, Stevie Franchise looks like a superstar v LA...(as opposed to poor teams, where he looks terrible some nights).

V LA though, he just loves it. 

If Yao and The Franchise can have great series...we could be very dangerous due to our role players.

Mobley will have at least one great game...same with JJ. 

We could win this series...and if Malone was out, would be favourites IMO.

Either way, if it goes 7...the Spurs will eat up the winners easy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston's the coldest team in the West going into playoffs; Mobley, Francis, and Cato have sat out the last 2 games; and Yao has only had 2 good games out of his last 8. It's a matter of which team is ready to step up - and judging by the fact that the Lakers have had their numerous championship runs and this is Houston's 1st time in the playoffs with Francis and co., Rockets don't really have much of a chance.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Houston's the coldest team in the West going into playoffs; Mobley, Francis, and Cato have sat out the last 2 games; and Yao has only had 2 good games out of his last 8. It's a matter of which team is ready to step up - and judging by the fact that the Lakers have had their numerous championship runs and this is Houston's 1st time in the playoffs with Francis and co., Rockets don't really have much of a chance.


Yup, I see it the same way. Had Houston come into this series hot and healthy, I could see it going to 7 games, even. They matchup damn well with the Lakers. 

It's a shame, really, because we're probably not going to see how good the Rockets are when they lose this series. I have faith they'll pick up a good FA or two this offseason to help fix the offense a little bit, which will make them a dangerous up and coming contender.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

If we are going to get by the 1st round, WE BETTER FIND SOME DEFENCE. Gary (No defence) Payton was lit up by Anderson at Portland. Fisher needs to start.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> If we are going to get by the 1st round, WE BETTER FIND SOME DEFENCE. Gary (No defence) Payton was lit up by Anderson at Portland. Fisher needs to start.


No offense but are you really Derek Fisher? I haven't read a post of yours where you haven't mentioned his name.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Houston? I can honestly see the posts where it is believed that we aren't up to beating the elite but... wow Houston?

Is this superstition (sp?) or something? You pick the Lakers to fail and you feel they will win?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow....Houston


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Houston's the coldest team in the West going into playoffs; Mobley, Francis, and Cato have sat out the last 2 games; and Yao has only had 2 good games out of his last 8. It's a matter of which team is ready to step up - and judging by the fact that the Lakers have had their numerous championship runs and this is Houston's 1st time in the playoffs with Francis and co., Rockets don't really have much of a chance.


Funny how the pretend Laker fans who jump on and off the bandwagon forget this. Houston has been slumping badly too.



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I hope I am wrong, and will enjoy it if I am


I dont believe you.



> , but I got no faith in this Laker team this year.:no:


Nooooooooooooooooooo. Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaally????
:sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Dallas was our matchup, I really do think we'd be in big trouble.

Houston? No. Their two best players are totally inexperienced in the playoffs, and Mobley's only played three games in the playoffs (when the Lakers swept the Rockets in '99).

My prediction...

Lakers win game 1
Lakers win game 2
Rockets win game 3
Lakers win game 4
Lakers win game 5

4-1 victory, then we play the Spurs. Of course, the Grizzlies do have a slight chance to knockout SA (they won the series 3-1 this year), but the playoffs are a completely different thing.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Wow....Houston


Yup. :laugh:



> I dont believe you.


Yeah, I don't believe Jeep either.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> No offense but are you really Derek Fisher? I haven't read a post of yours where you haven't mentioned his name.


I'm not Fisher, but at this point and time he is playing better than Gary(No defence)Payton and should be starting.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Am I the only Laker fan feeling this Rocket matchup? Its gonna force the Lakers to play some defense and start running the triangle. If they had Dallas, I think Nellie would force the tempo to be an up and down shootout game and the triangle wouldnt be run as well. 

Though the Lakers and Rockets are 2-2 this year, remember that the Lakers only played them at full strength once. Houston is also reeling as of late and arent exactly playing their best ball. Its also gonna force the Lakers to get accustomed to this slow to a crawl offense that they will see in the second round against the Spurs. Van Gundy and Popovich have similar coaching styles, they preach defense and like to run a slow halfcourt game. This series will actually be better for the Lakers in the long run because it sort of prepares them them for the Spurs.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not Fisher, but at this point and time he is playing better than Gary(No defence)Payton and should be starting.


No, you'd have to be on very powerful drugs to think Fisher is a better defender than Payton. You'd have to be on more powerful drugs if you think Fisher brings more offensively. You'd have to be just plain retarded to think Fisher is a better passer, too. 

I don't know what you'd have to be to think Fisher should start in place of Payton.



> This series will actually be better for the Lakers in the long run because it sort of prepares them them for the Spurs.


Yup, my feelings exactly.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Am I the only Laker fan feeling this Rocket matchup? Its gonna force the Lakers to play some defense and start running the triangle. If they had Dallas, I think Nellie would force the tempo to be an up and down shootout game and the triangle wouldnt be run as well.
> 
> Though the Lakers and Rockets are 2-2 this year, remember that the Lakers only played them at full strength once. Houston is also reeling as of late and arent exactly playing their best ball. Its also gonna force the Lakers to get accustomed to this slow to a crawl offense that they will see in the second round against the Spurs. Van Gundy and Popovich have similar coaching styles, they preach defense and like to run a slow halfcourt game. This series will actually be better for the Lakers in the long run because it sort of prepares them them for the Spurs.


Another reason that Gary(No defence)Payton needs to collect splinters on the sideline. He hates the triangle and is constantly running out of control up and down the court, thus numerous turnovers that the Lakers cannot afford.

No defence equals sitting at home for the 2nd round.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you'd have to be on very powerful drugs to think Fisher is a better defender than Payton. You'd have to be on more powerful drugs if you think Fisher brings more offensively. You'd have to be just plain retarded to think Fisher is a better passer, too.
> ...


Some need to take reading lessons or hit the local drug store for some reading glasses.

My post did not say that Fisher was a better defender than Gary(no defence)Payton. It said that "at this point and time, Fisher is playing better. (all around)

The only thing that Gary (no defence)Payton does not have a problem with is running his mouth. Biggest whiner I have seen, next to Reggie Miller. 

I guess Phil would rather let (no defence) start than have to listen to the whining.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You got that right, Diesel. Gary Payton isn't the same defensive player as he was five years ago. At the moment, Fisher is alot better than him. He needs to step up his game. 

Turnovers will be main factor not only against Rockets but throughout the postseason.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Fisher's D*

I agree that he is playing better D than Payton too, but with his injury he might lose a half step. GP really needs to step up his offense against the Rockets. I don't think he can do much on D, but he needs to hit some outside shots and get some fast break chances if the Lakers are going to get out of the first round. I would like to see both Fisher and GP on the floor in the 4th quarter during the play-offs. Maybe Fish would start hitting some 3's and the Lakers might actually run the triangle O. :yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I hope we all enjoy this win over Portland, because the Lakers are going out in 6 to Houston.


Bump.

:laugh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Will the Lakers have home court advantage when they face the Spurs in the 2nd round?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

If the Lakers make it to the 2nd round, I don't think so. The Spurs had a better regular season record, so they should get home court in this series.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*ehl*

You laugh now, but just about everyone(media) who is not a Laker fan pretty much agrees that either Houston should be up 3-1, or could be up 3-1 just as easy as the Lakers. So yeah, my prediction is going to be wrong, but no one on this board proved me wrong with their predictions, because NO one predicted Houston would lose(not LA win) games 1 and 4 like they did. Most here predicted a easy 5 game series for LA, and I am the one :laugh: at that. I am glad the Lakers are winning, but disappointed :sour: on how they have played/won.

I can't wait to read your prediction for the Spurs series.:grinning:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ehl*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> You laugh now, but just about everyone(media) who is not a Laker fan pretty much agrees that either Houston should be up 3-1, or could be up 3-1 just as easy as the Lakers. So yeah, my prediction is going to be wrong, but no one on this board proved me wrong with their predictions, because NO one predicted Houston would lose(not LA win) games 1 and 4 like they did. Most here predicted a easy 5 game series for LA, and I am the one :laugh: at that. I am glad the Lakers are winning, but disappointed :sour: on how they have played/won.
> 
> I can't wait to read your prediction for the Spurs series.:grinning:


Shoulda, woulda. :laugh: :laugh: You were wrong!!!

And they dont say the Lakers should be down 3-1, they say the Lakers coulda easily been down 3-1. This is the crap they always say when the lakers show they have heart and find ways to win games. 

And you are so confusing...you want someone to prove you were wrong about the Lakers losing the series by showing they predicted Houston to barely lose games 1 & 4??   You dont make sense and are trying to dance around the fact that you were WRONG!!! Admit it, just be humble and admit it. 

I dont remember anyone saying it would be an easy game 5 series, I'd like to see you post a quote. Here was my prediction even before the seeds were set:



> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> if the lakers wind up at #2, they'll play Houston then #4 Sac. many might think this would be a better path to the WCF but I'd rather the Lakers play a team without defense (Dallas) than give the NBA hype machine what they want in a Shaq Yao matchup. The lakers have had trouble with Houston's D and their crappy offense seems to do well against the Lakers.


I didnt say how many games but I clearly say it wouldnt' be an easy series. And BTW, I dont believe for a second that you are glad the Lakers are winning. Sure it hasn't been pretty, but only a fool woulda thought it would be a walk in the park.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: ehl*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> You laugh now, but just about everyone(media) who is not a Laker fan pretty much agrees that either Houston should be up 3-1, or could be up 3-1 just as easy as the Lakers. So yeah, my prediction is going to be wrong, but no one on this board proved me wrong with their predictions, because NO one predicted Houston would lose(not LA win) games 1 and 4 like they did. Most here predicted a easy 5 game series for LA, and I am the one :laugh: at that. I am glad the Lakers are winning, but disappointed :sour: on how they have played/won.
> 
> I can't wait to read your prediction for the Spurs series.:grinning:


I said Lakers in 5, and it looks like I will be right. :yes: 

As for "could of" well the Blazers could be the 2000 champions and the Kings the 2002 champions. Thought you would know how Lakers playoff basketball goes by now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus Jeep, at least admit you were wrong and get it over with. 

That said, no, I was one of many people that thought that this series would be hard fought, the regular season proved that. However, just because games are close doesn't mean the actual outcome isn't fairly predictable. Before this series began, it was plainly obvious to anyone with a brain that Francis was turnover prone and inexperienced in the playoffs, as was Ming and a lot of other Rockets. The Lakers, on the other hand, are well known for their execution and poise down the stretch of important games, with the most clutch player in the league in Kobe Bryant. Because of these facts, it was EASILY predictable that the Rockets would execute poorly down the stretch of important games and that the Lakers would take advantage. 

Therefore, smart people predicted the Lakers would win this series. I said 5 games, and it looks like I'll be right. You were wrong, by a long shot, and need to admit it like a man.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*What?*

If you can read my post I said, "my prediction is going to be wrong."

You guys are celebrating this victory over the Rockets like it will be a big accomplishment. Yes, Kobe has made clutch shots, but didn't he miss his last shot of both games 1 & 4 in the final seconds of 4Q for the Lakers to take the lead? Oh I guess since they won both of those games Kobe was clutch in those games. Maybe you haven't watched the Spurs spank the Grizz, who were a #6 seed, not #7 like the Rockets. 

Comparing Games 1 & 4 to game 7 of the Western Conference Finals against Port and Sac. Are you kidding me Jamel.

And, Rome said on his show today that the Rockets should be up 3-1, not could be. The point is the Lakers are not putting the Rockets away in the first round, the Rockets are beating themselves in the final seconds of the game(1 & 4). This is not Laker Play-Off ball that leads to a Championship.

Lets all put our opinion/understanding/knowledge of the Lakers/NBA on the line and make clear predictions on the Spurs series and each game(W or L with point spread). That means make a prediction and stick with it the whole series, don't make postings after each game that change your prediction on how hard or easy the rest of the series will be now after each game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I will make a prediction after the rockets series is over.



> Comparing Games 1 & 4 to game 7 of the Western Conference Finals against Port and Sac. Are you kidding me Jamel.


Is this your way of saying you have no reply? Fact is near losses happen all the time in the playoffs. If we want to start counting them as "could of lost" or "should of lost" NBA history would be drastically different.

Picking the Lakers to have a easy time with the Rockets because their lack of experience and execution down the stretch turned out to be a damn good reason.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's come down to experience in this one... Rockets stupidity lost them game 1, and more stupidity lost them game 4. Rockets could easily be up 3-1 right now, so I don't think those that predicted the Rockets would win this series are any crazier than those that think the Lakers will win the trophy this year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> It's come down to experience in this one... Rockets stupidity lost them game 1, and more stupidity lost them game 4. Rockets could easily be up 3-1 right now, so I don't think those that predicted the Rockets would win this series are any crazier than those that think the Lakers will win the trophy this year.


You said it my friend. Just the lack of playoff experince killed Rockets. I bet you it won't happen with the Spurs. I'll bet with anyone here that if Lakers continue to play like they've played this series, Spurs will sweep them. Anyone wanna bet???? 


Thats what I thought. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers will beat the Spurs in 6.

It WILL go like this...

Game 1: Spurs
Game 2: Lakers
Game 3: Lakers
Game 4: Lakers
Game 5: Spurs
Game 6: Lakers

And that's exactly what the last six champions will look like, too.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: What?*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> If you can read my post I said, "my prediction is going to be wrong."


What the hell are you talking about? :laugh: You clearly stated the Rockets would win this series in 6 and then argued that the Lakers should be down 3-1 after proven wrong. The Lakers are up 3-1, get over it and admit your 6 game prediction wasn't based in reality. 



> You guys are celebrating this victory over the Rockets like it will be a big accomplishment.


No one said anything about a "big accomplishment" and I don't think anyone is taking the wins that way. 



> Kobe has made clutch shots, but didn't he miss his last shot of both games 1 & 4 in the final seconds of 4Q for the Lakers to take the lead? Oh I guess since they won both of those games Kobe was clutch in those games.


Kobe has had a horrible series but was still clutch. Get...over...it. Plus, Kobe isn't the only person on the Lakers who is poised and stable under pressure.



> Maybe you haven't watched the Spurs spank the Grizz, who were a #6 seed, not #7 like the Rockets.


Wow, this is just plain ignorance. The Grizzlies can't play defense anywhere near as well as the Rockets, that's why they were spanked. Did you even watch the Spurs-Grizzlies series? Open shot after open shot for the Spurs because of porous Grizzlies defense.



> Comparing Games 1 & 4 to game 7 of the Western Conference Finals against Port and Sac. Are you kidding me Jamel.


Why the hell not?



> And, Rome said on his show today that the Rockets should be up 3-1, not could be. The point is the Lakers are not putting the Rockets away in the first round, the Rockets are beating themselves in the final seconds of the game(1 & 4). This is not Laker Play-Off ball that leads to a Championship.


Yes, let's all cite Jim Rome as our source of information. Superb thinking.



> Lets all put our opinion/understanding/knowledge of the Lakers/NBA on the line and make clear predictions on the Spurs series and each game(W or L with point spread). That means make a prediction and stick with it the whole series, don't make postings after each game that change your prediction on how hard or easy the rest of the series will be now after each game.


I will make my official prediction before Game 1 of the Spurs series. I'd like to see how the Lakers finish off the Rockets and if Kobe arrives for the game. 

And who the eff can predict point spreads? Nobody in their right mind truly believes they can accurately predict scores in a playoff series for god sakes.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*point spread*

I am not looking for any of us to actually pick the exact score and spread. But, since the Lakers won game 1 72-71, and game 4 in OT, I don't think people that picked the Lakers to win those games by scoring 90+ or by more than 5 points(no OT) should act like their prediction on the series was right on just because the Lakers or Spurs won in the amount of games they said they would.

That means for the Spurs series a guy like you ehl, who is getting on me for at least posting my series prediction in games(Hou in 6), something you never did in this thread for LA, would have to do that and make game predictions. 

I can't believe you are still riding me for my series pick, when your predictions(ha) for this series were:

Lakers will win the series(no amount of games given in this thread)

Game 1 Lakers by 10:laugh: 

Game 2 A if this-and that win for LA, followed by a if, only, and or to win for LA

Game 3 Win for LA:laugh: 

Game 4 Probably a win for LA

And my favorite... 

Game 5 Another If this, followed by who the heck knows

And you call my posts worthless.:grinning:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: point spread*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> That means for the Spurs series a guy like you ehl, who is getting on me for at least posting my series prediction in games(Hou in 6), something you never did in this thread for LA, would have to do that and make game predictions.
> 
> I can't believe you are still riding me for my series pick, when your predictions(ha) for this series were:
> ...


Listen to yourself, you're acting as if you know jack about the game. EDIT- Please stop insulting posters, you predicted the Rockets in 6 and will be proven dead wrong when the series is over. People are laughing at you because of how obviously wrong your prediction was going to be (and now is). I predicted the Lakers in 5. I even did my own all-out 2004 playoff predictions on NBA.com right here: http://www.nba.com/playoffs2004/picknroll/League.jsp?leagueId=10265 (name is "Shaq Attack"). I’ve stated numerous times on this board what a tough matchup Houston has been, how great their defense is, and what my predictions for the series were. I predicted a tough 5 game series before it started, and it’ll come true with a win on Wednesday. 

And what are you talking about, there are always "ifs" and "buts" in predictions, do you even know what "prediction" means? EDIT- Please don't tell other posters not to post here. Bawahaha, the Rockets in 6, I still can't get over how EDIT- No insults that prediction was. Keep them predictions coming dude,EDIT- Don't mock other posters! :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

EHL, why haven't you added Jeep to your sig? He's obviously not rooting for the Lakers and is predicting their demise.

ANd be careful of those insults, if you get banned I will miss your strategic bashing of the simpleton haters on this site.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> EHL, why haven't you added Jeep to your sig? He's obviously not rooting for the Lakers and is predicting their demise.
> 
> ANd be careful of those insults, if you get banned I will miss your strategic bashing of the simpleton haters on this site.


The editing of my post makes it look much worse than it was. Whoever edited it is overreacting, I didn't personally insult Jeep a single time. 

Seriously, what's the deal with the editing? :uhoh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Check out the bashing in this thread that was let go...at least the mods let me attack back after I was attacked without editing me. But looking at what they let go here and then editing you, the mods are about as consistent as the Lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Check out the bashing in this thread that was let go...at least the mods let me attack back after I was attacked without editing me. But looking at what they let go here and then editing you, the mods are about as consistent as the Lakers.


:laugh: "Consistent as the Lakers". Got that right.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Check out the bashing in this thread that was let go...at least the mods let me attack back after I was attacked without editing me. But looking at what they let go here and then editing you, the mods are about as consistent as the Lakers.


Please explain.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Check out the bashing in this thread that was let go...at least the mods let me attack back after I was attacked without editing me. But looking at what they let go here and then editing you, the mods are about as consistent as the Lakers.


Like what? You calling him a pretend Laker fan should probably should of been edited but I didn't see what else.

Saying someone doens't know basketball, has idiotic opinions, telling them to leave because they don't post like you do or aren't as optimistic as you won't be tolerated.

How hard is it to stay civil with each other while discussing basketball? Not everyone needs to be a Laker fan, or a postive Laker fan, to post in here.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Check out the bashing in this thread that was let go...at least the mods let me attack back after I was attacked without editing me. But looking at what they let go here and then editing you, the mods are about as consistent as the Lakers.


It appears that the real consistancy of the Lakers is that they are very consistant at defeating the Rockets.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Check out the bashing in this thread that was let go...at least the mods let me attack back after I was attacked without editing me. But looking at what they let go here and then editing you, the mods are about as consistent as the Lakers.


When I said check out the bashing in this thread I meant to link to a different thread...sorry about the confusion. Guess it didnt work or I forgot to do it. 

Here is the thread where they let the attacks go...very inconsistent editing.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Next time you see something that needs attention in the Kings forum, send me and DaunbreakableKing a PM.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Next time you see something that needs attention in the Kings forum, send me and DaunbreakableKing a PM.


Thats right jstempi. But don't try and create problems and then say oops you mods didn't edit anything. first of all you don't like the kings and us kings fans. you'll never do. so don't try and say that you're a nice guy and stuff like that cause you're not. I told you in that thread if you like to post about games and other stuff ok man go ahead we got nothing against you. we need to have other fans to post. it'd be boring just us posting. but don't try and change the whole board just because you don't like it and see it in a different way. we gave you reasons and you kept going at it. peace man. have a nice day.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Thats right jstempi. But don't try and create problems and then say oops you mods didn't edit anything.


Oh yes, its always the laker fan who starts it.  
I was simply making a gesture to recommend a slogan change. It wasnt meant to be mean or anything.



> first of all you don't like the kings and us kings fans. you'll never do.


This is irrelevant. You'll never do either.



> so don't try and say that you're a nice guy and stuff like that cause you're not.


A little off topic are we? I didn't say i was nice, all I said is that I was posing a legitimate suggestion to change the Kings forum slogan. There was no cruel intent behind it, so stop crying.



> I told you in that thread if you like to post about games and other stuff ok man go ahead we got nothing against you. we need to have other fans to post. it'd be boring just us posting. but don't try and change the whole board just because you don't like it and see it in a different way. we gave you reasons and you kept going at it. peace man. have a nice day.


Huh? I am not trying to change the "whole board." So suggesting a slogan change is somehow against the rules or trying to change the whole board??? Obviously you have something against me since you are singling me out saying I'm not a nice guy and accuse me of trying to do something that I am not. Then you close my thread just because some infantile poster asked you to since he and his buddies lost the argument. This whole thing would have been averted if you would have edited the kins fans post that personally attacked me...another peice of evidence showing you may have something against me.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Then you close my thread just because some infantile poster asked you to since he and his buddies lost the argument.


Not true. I closed it and hope that in the future, if you feel any threads in the Pacific Divsion are getting out of hand, that you send me a PM.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Alright.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, its always the laker fan who starts it.
> I was simply making a gesture to recommend a slogan change. It wasnt meant to be mean or anything.


who started the thread??? it sure as hell wasn't me. and go back and see who started calling people names. check your post #6 to be exact. 





> This is irrelevant. You'll never do either.


not with you. I don't have a problem with anyone else here that is a laker fan. my whole family are laker fans so you can't even say that I don't like the lakers. want proof? check my sig. whole year had lakers there.




> A little off topic are we? I didn't say i was nice, all I said is that I was posing a legitimate suggestion to change the Kings forum slogan. There was no cruel intent behind it, so stop crying.


I'm not crying. its you who told Sean about the thread. not me. so how did I cry???





> Huh? I am not trying to change the "whole board." So suggesting a slogan change is somehow against the rules or trying to change the whole board??? Obviously you have something against me since you are singling me out saying I'm not a nice guy and accuse me of trying to do something that I am not. Then you close my thread just because some infantile poster asked you to since he and his buddies lost the argument. This whole thing would have been averted if you would have edited the kins fans post that personally attacked me...another peice of evidence showing you may have something against me.


I didn't close your thread and will never do. I could have closed it earlier if I had something against you. once again go back and check the thread and see how I replied to your suggestion about our slogan. I didn't say anything wrong. but you always had to go one step ahead and say something more that didn't have to do anything with the slogan. and why would you care about our slogan. its not that you care that much. and again I have NADA against you. peace man


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> who started the thread??? it sure as hell wasn't me. and go back and see who started calling people names. check your post #6 to be exact.


The thread was simply a recommendation, not an attempt to incite bickering. And post #6 was not name calling, it was a general comment not directed at anyone specific so it was not a personal attack. Learn how to read.



> not with you. I don't have a problem with anyone else here that is a laker fan. my whole family are laker fans so you can't even say that I don't like the lakers. want proof? check my sig. whole year had lakers there.


In the immortal words of ballscientist, point=???.





> I'm not crying. its you who told Sean about the thread. not me. so how did I cry???


Huh? I told who? Dont lie, please.



> I didn't close your thread and will never do. I could have closed it earlier if I had something against you. once again go back and check the thread and see how I replied to your suggestion about our slogan. I didn't say anything wrong. but you always had to go one step ahead and say something more that didn't have to do anything with the slogan. and why would you care about our slogan. its not that you care that much. and again I have NADA against you. peace man


Will never do huh? I didn't say you said anything wrong. My complaint was that you didnt edit it when I was personally attacked. Again, please actually try to read my posts. I dont really care about the slogan, I was just making a recommendation.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> The thread was simply a recommendation, not an attempt to incite bickering. And post #6 was not name calling, it was a general comment not directed at anyone specific so it was not a personal attack. Learn how to read.


me learn how to read??? You need to go get some Haterade. Hata.  




> In the immortal words of ballscientist, point=???.


whos ballscientist??? point=????  





> Huh? I told who? Dont lie, please.


Here's PROOF DawG. 





> Will never do huh? I didn't say you said anything wrong. My complaint was that you didnt edit it when I was personally attacked. Again, please actually try to read my posts. I dont really care about the slogan, I was just making a recommendation.


and you didn't attack?! Its not your first time dawg. you've been doing this since you knew how to type and read and write. PEACE AGAIN. (and you weren't making a recommendation. you were trying to tell us that we were riding the laker fame.) 

PEACE YOOOO


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> me learn how to read??? You need to go get some Haterade. Hata.


Yes, you. Blah blah.




> whos ballscientist??? point=????


Everyone knows but you apparently.




> Here's PROOF DawG.


I posted that after the thread was closed, just look at when the thread was closed and when I posted this post. Quit trying to lie. I did not notify Sean of the thread and you know it. 



> and you didn't attack?! Its not your first time dawg. you've been doing this since you knew how to type and read and write. PEACE AGAIN. (and you weren't making a recommendation. you were trying to tell us that we were riding the laker fame.)
> 
> PEACE YOOOO


In this thread I attacked after I was personally attacked. And at least I learned how to type, read and write. 

And no, I was making a recommendation because your slogan infers the Lakers and I figured Kings fans would want to distance themselves from the Lakers...again, learn how to read. 

Peace


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> I posted that after the thread was closed, just look at when the thread was closed and when I posted this post. Quit trying to lie. I did not notify Sean of the thread and you know it.


ok. so you want more proof. ok check it out. 

you posted THIS and with THIS you quoted yourself explaining what you meant. first time (post#40) you mentioned about the thread that you were "attacked". An hour after that sackings made a post in the thread so the thread was still open and only after Sean saw what you were saying then he closed it. so you actually DID NOTIFY Sean for the thread even if you didn't mean too. 




> In this thread I attacked after I was personally attacked. And at least I learned how to type, read and write.
> 
> And no, I was making a recommendation because your slogan infers the Lakers and I figured Kings fans would want to distance themselves from the Lakers...again, learn how to read.
> 
> Peace


in that thread. quotes from your posts:

Post#1: *"Do you want you team to always be in the Laker's shadow?"*
Post#6 *"anybody with a brain"* (thats an attack toward us kings fans because its like saying if you guys had brains you would see that it reminds people of lakers :| (which it doesn't))
Post#8 *"posting stupid smilies"* (thats not right either and he only posted smilies nothing else that would put you down) 
Post#11 *"from riding the Lakers' fame"* (there it is my friend)

and then attacks started against you and you might ask why didn't I edit??? because you started it all and asked for it. again if you could read and actually understand what you wrote go back and read the whole thread from the beggining and you would understand all the things. once again *PEACE MY FRIEND*


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> ok. so you want more proof. ok check it out.
> 
> you posted THIS and with THIS you quoted yourself explaining what you meant. first time (post#40) you mentioned about the thread that you were "attacked". An hour after that sackings made a post in the thread so the thread was still open and only after Sean saw what you were saying then he closed it. so you actually DID NOTIFY Sean for the thread even if you didn't mean too.


Oh so now you are backpeddling...Sean seeing the post is a lot different than me crying to Sean telling him about the thread as you insinuate. Plus, he thought I was talking about the thread in the Laker forum not the Kings forum until I clarified it the next day...and by that time he had already closed the thread in the kings forum. Hope you had fun looking at the different thread trying to see what kind of lie you could come up with.



> in that thread. quotes from your posts:
> 
> Post#1: *"Do you want you team to always be in the Laker's shadow?"*


This is not a personal attack or harassment, it is simply a valid point/argument/question about the team, not an insult, attack or denigration of another member, the forum, or the fan base and is not against the harassment guidelines of BB.net guidelines. 
The rule is as follows in case you forgot (I cant believe I have to remind a mod about this)...

"Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment."



> Post#6 *"anybody with a brain"* (thats an attack toward us kings fans because its like saying if you guys had brains you would see that it reminds people of lakers :| (which it doesn't))


Again, this was not an insult, attack or a denigration directed at anyone in particular, even Kings fans. It was merely a global statement directed at anyone who would come across that slogan. If you thought it was a breach of the rules, why didn't you edit it? I think you know that I was simply making a global statement, not meant as an attack...thats why you didnt edit it.



> Post#8 *"posting stupid smilies"* (thats not right either and he only posted smilies nothing else that would put you down)


Please indicate what rule I broke here. His smilies had the same denegrating effect as my comments. So at best, he broke the harassment rules and I retaliated. Saying the conversation is over someones head is vicious, I know . About as vicious as posting those smiles.



> Post#11 *"from riding the Lakers' fame"* (there it is my friend)


Again, show me what rule this breaks. It is not an attack, insult, or denigration...simply a comment for discussion. How is my assumption that kings fans would want to distance themselves from riding the Lakers’ fame an insult/attack/denegration? 



> and then attacks started against you and you might ask why didn't I edit??? because you started it all and asked for it. again if you could read and actually understand what you wrote go back and read the whole thread from the beggining and you would understand all the things. once again *PEACE MY FRIEND*


Then yes, beginning with post #12 direct and personal attacks clearly in violation of the guidelines ensued. These should have been immediately edited and I would not have responded in kind. All those other “attacks” as you call them are not in violation of the guidelines. I like your justification, “I didn’t edit it because you started it.” Nice moderating buddy. Maybe after you take a reading class try to read the guideline and you’ll understand how you are wrong.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

OK, you both have made your points. Let's move on, thanks.


----------

